# New or Refurbished...



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

In the past, I have stayed WAY clear of refurbished items. For example, I am in the market for a new blu-ray player and, even the you can save a ton of money going refurbished, I am not so sure of the quality. Can anyone please chime in with their opinions on this topic. Sway me if you may. Now is the right time as I am putting together a home theater in my basement.

Matthew


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I say: go for it! With the advances in technology, the player will be obsolete in 5 years anyway. 

If you are thinking A4Less, don't forget they offer up to a 5 year extended warranty. And they say their products are "factory refurbs." That sounds too good to be true! I have never heard of anyone having had any issues with getting a warranty repair with them? Maybe someone will chime in with that.

What kind of player are you looking at?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Tonto said:


> I say: go for it! With the advances in technology, the player will be obsolete in 5 years anyway.
> 
> If you are thinking A4Less, don't forget they offer up to a 5 year extended warranty. And they say their products are "factory refurbs." That sounds too good to be true! I have never heard of anyone having had any issues with getting a warranty repair with them? Maybe someone will chime in with that.
> 
> What kind of player are you looking at?


I am taking a hard look at the Samsung BD-F7500/ZA. I like the features and, between Sony and Samsung, I have always had good luck with their components.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have bought a couple of refurbs from A4L and they worked and looked like new. Like mentioned as long as you get a warranty with the unit and you get it from a reputable place,like A4L, then I would go for it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> I have bought a couple of refurbs from A4L and they worked and looked like new. Like mentioned as long as you get a warranty with the unit and you get it from a reputable place,like A4L, then I would go for it.


tcarcio,

Thanks for the feedback. I know what you mean about reputable dealers. Last evening I was researching prices on a Samsung UN65HU9000FXZA television. All the online dealerships prices were hovering between $3,400 - $3,999 except one. I do not remember the name of the site but they touted a brand new factory sealed UN65HU9000FXZA for $2,000. I went to Google and put in is COMPANY NAME legit? Google spewed out tons of bad reports teeming with issues like bait and switch and non-delivery. I may just eat a few hundred dollars and buy directly from Samsung. I just did that a week ago on the purchase of a UN55H6350 for my family room.

Matthew


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Your welcome. I have learned also not to be in a hurry. Take your time and look around, You might find that deal your looking for. It's not a race. Good luck. :T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Make sure to test the player out in store if you can! We had a mid level Sony player that was good and a Samsung that I can't remember the cost but it was very noisy. Now we love the Oppo player fast and quiet but at a cost.


----------

